

Dogs prostate cancer detection 98% reliable - blakeja
http://guernseypress.com/news/uk-news/2015/04/10/dog-cancer-detection-98-reliable/

======
melling
Why can't we build something that's as sensitive as a dog's sense of smell?

[Update]

Guess they're working on it:
[https://vimeo.com/53900492](https://vimeo.com/53900492)

